# Identificar los encapsulados



## loren (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola, he estado buscando y no encuentro nada sobre los diferentes encapsulados. Me gustaría averiguar algún lugar donde pueda consultar los encapsulados de los diferentes componentes. Sobre el tema de transistores no hay tantas dudas, pero sobre todo en algunos componentes como los condensadores. Lo que pasa es que tengo componentes y a la hora de querer diseñar una placa el respectivo programa me da la opción de elegir el encapsulado y ahí es donde aparecen las dudas. No sé si habrá alguna página sobre esto.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 16, 2008)

hola, aqui te dejo unos pocos.

Encapsulados Tipo TO  http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/menu100.html

Encapsulados Tipo SOT http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/menu101.html

Encapsulados Tipo D  http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/menu102.html

Encapsulados Tipo DO http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/menu103.html

Otros Tipos http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/menu104.html


----------



## loren (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. Hay posibilidad de ver los diferentes encapsulados de los demás componentes: resistencias, condensadores, cristales, etc. No sé si esto lo tendría que haber puesto en otro apartado, ya que esto es para la utilización con el programa Proteus.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 23, 2008)

Espero que sirva


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 23, 2008)

Yo no he encontrado mucho sobre ello... Es decir dimensiones de condensadores y ese tipo de componentes estandarizadas a sus parametros.
Para hacer las placas (Yo uso Eagle) compro siempre primero los componentes y armo en base a ello. Las placas que vienen perforadas para prototipos ayudan a la hora de decifrar distancias entre orificios.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

La base mayor que haya visto es en el workbench.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

Esto es lo ultimo en encapsulados DIP


----------



## pepechip (Feb 24, 2008)

hola
Aprovechando este post, quisiera aportar estas imagenes que resultan de gran ayuda a la hora de diseñar un circuito, o bien para comprender su funcionamiento.

Si alguien ya dispone de estas con mejor calidad, les pido que contacten conmigo para sustituirlas por otras mejores.

saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 24, 2008)

Eso esta hecho pepechip


----------



## medrub (Nov 23, 2009)

hola, podes ver en esta pagina.
http://chure.tripod.com/endo.html


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 23, 2009)

muy bueno el aporte pero ya hace mas de un año osea que lo solucionaron eso serviria si el tema esta recientemente ablado

saludos.


----------

